# Metidas de pata en nuestro foro



## Ardogan (May 3, 2009)

Se me ocurrió hacer esta propuesta cuando estaba viendo un post mío del 2007, uno de los primeritos (el decimonoveno para ser exactos) que cito a continuación:



			
				Ardogan - Jue Ago 23 2007 dijo:
			
		

> Creo que lo más fácil es usar las referencias analógicas del mismo PIC.
> En la referencia positiva puede ir por ejemplo 12V, y en la negativa -12V.
> Por favor si alguno confirma esto mejor, no tengo toda la experiencia que sería deseable...
> Saludos


                                           

Jua jua juaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, terrible, espero que ese tipo no me haya hecho caso.
Se ve que en esa época esas tablas con parámetros eléctricos en el traste de las hojas de datos de los pics las usaba para anotar la lista de componentes a comprar y después la tiraba a la basura.

Ahora que lo veo... hizo ese único mensaje y nunca más, a lo mejor me hizo caso    por eso nunca volvió... iierafcastle le habrá mandado "saludos" a mi madre ....

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bueno, entonces la idea es que cada uno vaya poniendo citas/enlaces a sus metidas de pata desde que participa en el foro.

Ojo!!!!, tienen que ser metidas de pata propias, no se pueden poner metidas de pata de otro forista

Considero que tiene que ser así para evitar peleas/agravios/discusiones, y que sea más que nada un acto de humildad de cada uno para poder reírnos entre todos.

Por otro lado, el que postea una burrada propia acepta al momento de presionar el botón de enviar las risotadas del resto de la comunidad del foro que queden plasmadas en este tema. En otras palabras, a bancársela sin patalear.

Ahí veo que soy el único que queda al descubierto...

*No me dejen solo!!!!!*


----------



## electrodan (May 3, 2009)

OK yo tengo una (debo tener varias, pero ahora me acuerdo de esa), espera que la busco y la posteo.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jun 15, 2009)

Pues no lo dejo solo compañero.

Pues yo tuve un error muy complejo y bastante fastidioso para muchos:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about28926.html

Todo ese hilo estuvieron explicándome que al parlante no se le debe de aplicar mas potencia que la que puede soportar.

Al final lo entendí, pero fueron muchos días que no me explicaba porque aquí decían algo y en otra parte todos explicaban otra. Al final de ese hilo post numero 68 llegué a la conclusión gracias todos que me explicaron y por medio de otra investigación (en realidad no fue una investigación, queda como muy grande) sobre la potencia real de los amplificador.  

Ese post 68 lleva a otro hilo y ese hilo lleva hasta otras paginas. Pero por lo menos ahora sé como es el funcionamiento.

Gracias a todos por tenerme paciencia, mas todavía a Cacho y a Ezavalla


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 15, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> tacatomon dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aqui, como pueden ver, Cacho me atrapo. Son una de esas que pasan siempre pero Cacho le aumento el Level. 
Una pequeña metida de pata   . Por cierto, Algp, No fue mi intensión Mencionarte.

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Jun 16, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> No se si con radio digital se pueda, pero en una que no estaba haciendo nada probé a hacer eso que dijiste vos, empecé a tocarle las cosas y pude escuchar alguna que otra conversión.
> La mía no tenia display y era una de esas baratitas analógicas (capas que el ci de montaje smd tenia algo de digital, aunque no creo).
> Ahora que lo pienso los receptores nuevos de calidad media-alta deben estabilizar la amplitud de la onda antes de llegar al detector, o directamente el detector solo detecta variación de frecuencia y ni se inmuta de la amplitud.
> Esto de estabilizar la frecuencia ya se habría podido hacer con las válvulas desde que se creo la fm, es lo que debería haber hecho Edwin Armstrong (si no es que lo hizo) para que no recepcionaran am.
> ...


Gran "metida de pata". En realidad, solo es ignorancia, y un poco de vergüenza.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 16, 2009)

mmm.

No es por criticar ni para que lo tomes a mal pero lo que escribistes parece mas una Novatada... Como las que hice yo varias veces y muchos otros tambien.

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Jun 17, 2009)

No hubiera puesto nada.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 22, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> capitanp dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No se especifico ningún limite en cuanto a metidas de patas no?

Aca esta otra. Lo que pasa cuando "Según"   Ya has leído y comprendido el problema que aqueja a un user del Foro.

Saludos.


----------

